# drunks



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

So I decided to uber tonight. I pick up this couple. They are tanked barely to function. She skiers her words and asks if I'm uber. They get in the car they give me the address. She asked me to to turn the music up. So I'm driving and they are making out in the back seat. I suddenly here a slurping sound and the guy go awwww. 
At this point I'm like WTF my kids ride back there. Luckily we were 3 minutes from there house before she started blowing him. I mean who the **** does that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh come now. Tell us you don't have fantasies.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Oh come now. Tell us you don't have fantasies.


This was no fantasy this was ****ed up


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

You could of said .....next!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

"I just called 911, you get out here."
Try getting come out of your cloth seats.


----------



## Fat Jack (Jul 5, 2015)

Did you ask if she was going to swallow or spit? 

Should have asked her to sit up front.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had that happen more than once and not just girl and guy. I do not mind the spit swapping, but anything more than that and they get one warning. Recently passed Taxicab Commission Rules state that I must give them three strikes, but I do not know about that. It has not happened in a while, but I do not drive at night that much, either, anymore.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fat Jack said:


> Did you ask if she was going to swallow or spit?
> 
> Should have asked her to sit up front.


She was not even trying to not get caught she was just going at it lol


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had that happen more than once and not just girl and guy. I do not mind the spit swapping, but anything more than that and they get one warning. Recently passed Taxicab Commission Rules state that I must give them three strikes, but I do not know about that. It has not happened in a while, but I do not drive at night that much, either, anymore.


It gets ******ed at night I might not driver unless it's a concert or something . Last weekend I made $226 in one night for the shania twain concert good money


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> "I just called 911, you get out here."
> Try getting come out of your cloth seats.


Lol


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Hotep31 said:


> So I decided to uber tonight. I pick up this couple. They are tanked barely to function. She skiers her words and asks if I'm uber. They get in the car they give me the address. She asked me to to turn the music up. So I'm driving and they are making out in the back seat. I suddenly here a slurping sound and the guy go awwww.
> At this point I'm like WTF my kids ride back there. Luckily we were 3 minutes from there house before she started blowing him. I mean who the **** does that.


Dude that sucks......................


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

should have told them about the cleaning fee if she didnt swallow.
just sayin'


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had that happen more than once and not just girl and guy. I do not mind the spit swapping, but anything more than that and they get one warning. Recently passed Taxicab Commission Rules state that I must give them three strikes, but I do not know about that. It has not happened in a while, but I do not drive at night that much, either, anymore.


3 Strikes? Maybe on her ass with a firm but fair hand.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> 3 Strikes? Maybe on her ass with a firm but fair hand.


We own our own business. We don't have to give any warning except "Get out or I call the cops". California backs up business owners.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Dude that sucks......................


I see what you did there


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> "I just called 911, you get out here."
> Try getting come out of your cloth seats.


Imagine being the CSR that has to assess the photos and give out the cleaning fee. Vom, vom, vom, vom, vom, OMG WHAT SICK ASSHOLE DID THAT!? And suddenly any appetite you may have had is gone.


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

DASHCAM!!!!!!!!! Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Just sit back and enjoy the stories....
Very few have dash cams, and even fewer have dual lens dash cams.

It is a forum, not a trial.


----------



## WaywerdSon (Jun 28, 2015)

Its a joke.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

WaywerdSon said:


> Its a joke.


I think we knew that, and so was my reply. No offence intended.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

You need to talk to the head of Uber about this.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Recently passed Taxicab Commission Rules state that I must give them three strikes, but I do not know about that. It has not happened in a while, but I do not drive at night that much, either, anymore.


What is a strike? Three warnings? The happy ending would have already ended!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^Yes, the DCTC rules state that you must tell the passengers three times to "discontinue the lascivious behaviour" before you can eject them. Sadly, the Taxicab Commission here has many members from the Tourism, Restaurant and Hotel business. Those trade groups have been on record for at least thirty five years as hostile to cab drivers, cab companies and their interests. They will put in any rule that will harm the drivers or the companies. They would never allow this behaviour on their tour busses, in their hotel lobbies or in their restaurants. There would not even be one warning, there. Any observed observed "lascivious behaviour" brings immediate ejection. Typical double standards.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> You could of said .....next!


To the guy or to the girl?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> It gets ******ed at night I might not driver unless it's a concert or something . Last weekend I made $226 in one night for the shania twain concert good money


In jacksonville? ?thats where i uber


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mycarhatesme (Jul 21, 2015)

So how did the trip end? Did you have to wait a little before they left?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Good thing a deer or cat didn't run in front of your car.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Fat Jack said:


> Did you ask if she was going to swallow or spit?
> 
> Should have asked her to sit up front.


Groooooss.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> You need to talk to the head of Uber about this.


I just got this. Ha!


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Guessing there's no dashcam footage? : (


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> So I decided to uber tonight. I pick up this couple. They are tanked barely to function. She skiers her words and asks if I'm uber. They get in the car they give me the address. She asked me to to turn the music up. So I'm driving and they are making out in the back seat. I suddenly here a slurping sound and the guy go awwww.
> At this point I'm like WTF my kids ride back there. Luckily we were 3 minutes from there house before she started blowing him. I mean who the **** does that.


Never happened to me, but I picked up a girl, 30 years ago when I was young and handsome, who stripped in my cab and masturbated 
( back in the cabbie days ) but I don't think my looks had anything to do with it. She was drunk and super horny.

OL


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Dude that sucks......................


Yeah it totally blows


----------

